# Thanks to Wilber



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Thanks again for another great get-together at the Rusty Ritz. I've put some pics up on the photo board. I'm sure other folks will add more.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Wilber*

Sorry RW and I couldn't make it this time round.. We were fishin hard Fri and Sat. This was my first surf fishin tourney,now I know what you go through,tryin to catch fish that don't wanna bite,gettin no sleep,truck slame full a sand,and every bone in my body aches,gimme da planks anyday..  Still probably giver a try next yr again though..  Hope ya got a bunch a specks. No doubt,judging from Sandfleas most excellent photos, a great time was had by all at the Ritz..  Still managed to see a bunch of the P&S crew though,about 300yrds north of me on the beach...


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Wilber..

Thanks for the shirt..I hope to have some more time next year..I was busy with the Tourny and Moving into a new place..Otherwise I would have made an appearance..

Here is a thought..after 4 and 1/2 months of work to get the Tourny right and 3 days of running around like mad men actually doing the Tourny..You would think it's time for a break..

Yeh Right..I am going to be making calls most of the week to get info and begin plotting next years Tourny...

HOW SAD IT IS...Tommy and I are ate up with this stuff.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

"HOW SAD IT IS...Tommy and I are ate up with this stuff."

That's GOOD  

Congrats on a job well done.From what I've heard,outstanding,especially considering it was the first.Just hope I'm able to make it next year.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

SandFlea, the pleasure was all mine. Dang near froze Friday night and we went fishless Saturday, but it sure was good to get the crew together again.
Cdog came by Sunday and gave me the dismal news of his weekend, said he was bone tired also. Hat and Fred dropped in and he got his tater salad pot back so it looks like his wife will let him come back next year.
I walked out of the Ritz on Sunday morning to a cataklizmic array of carnige, this crew sure leaves a wide wake.
Rob, Flathead and DD, wish ya'll could'a stopped in, but I truely understand the rigors of Tournament fishing.Rob, everyone one I talked to was impressed with you guys efforts to make the tournament a success and I congratulate you on a job well done, 232 folks on the first year is unreal. Pretty work buddy.

Thanks to all who came by and shared a story, a laugh and a libation. I had a great time fishless or not.

It looks like The Bash at the beach part IV will be Dec. 1, 2 ,3 next year, start making your plans now.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks Wliber..

I couldn't Take credit by myself...Tommy Wheeler and crew did a great job,along with xpierrat,and skidmark..and many,many more...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

As usual , had a great time.....Wilber .many thanks .

*BTW...the folks that were there on Friday nite...

Whether yer howlin lika monkey or barking at the moon like a dog.....that phase outta past , after ya finish digestin them...these parties are gettin bigger an bigger every year...I will eventually bring that monkey down *

I know HC56 gets the longest traveled award ,this year... think he oughta get a shirt that says : "I travelled over 3000 miles and all I caught was this stupid shirt"



Good times Fat [email protected]!!!! can't wait till next year!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Here's a few pic's....

*NewsJeff's Doggie:*

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/KDH_3_003.jpg


*Bucket's Striper:*

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/kdh_3_006_2_.jpg

*Dead Basking Shark washed up:*

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/kdh_3_009_2_.jpg


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Got home about midnite last nite... just woke up and will post some pics and my story later today..

Thanks Wilber for the event....

Guys... I might have to sell all of my gears.. fishing is fun, but get the skunk every time is getting old..   ... 

NSearch give me a call, got an offer you might not want to resist.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> NSearch give me a call, got an offer you might not want to resist.



Any1 wanna bet this involves said "new custom" .....

Tha new stick's gonna be reel purty


----------



## 15917 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Thanks Wilber*

It was nice meeting you Wilber and putting faces to the rest of the P&Sers. 

If your in the area and you don't swap stories with Wilber. Then shame on you.

All of the people I met this weekend were some good people and I'm grateful to be fishing by your sides.

Even though I'm flying that skunk flag for this past week end. I definitely scored big in catching some good friends.

Thanks to everyone who put together this tournament. I Can't wait to do it again next year.

Good times...Good Times!


-Anthony-


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

*NewsJeff's Doggie:*











*Bucket's Striper:*










*Dead Basking Shark washed up:*


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

That Bucket guy...looks a little lit up ....

Woulda had tha winnin horse again this year?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ya'll are gonna wanna see my post in the va board...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Any1 wanna bet this involves said "new custom" .....
> 
> Tha new stick's gonna be reel purty


That was suppose to be mine. I paid for your entry and my bro's spot in the tourney.  So whatever you or he wins, at least half is mine.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

The rod's gonna have written "Asian connection " on it....

Gonna represent us reel well...ya'll can admire it in my garage 


I banged and banged on yall's door ta wake yall up....NTKG prophatized ,sumthin like this woulda happened...good thing ,we're good friends....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sounds like.......*

You all had a great time. I hope to make it some day.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah Wilber,ya do a purdy respectable party.I know its a lotta work and I want you to know we all appreciate it.......markin' next years on the calender now!.........I dont know about their feeshen,but the AC can sure serve up some tasty stuff as well......THX..the R


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

rollie GREAT meetin ya... i told all you guys cats were good!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Wilber - aka Cliff:

Really appreciate you opening your place to us and your bottle of Makers Mark  

Glad I took the trip, was great to see you and get my chops into that tasty Asian Cat Meat.

More later... this boy is whooped after a night at the friggin airport and a long-assed flight home.

See ya there next year.

For those of you that did not go, let me say this:

You will never appreciate the folks we have here in the way you will if you take the time to spend some time with them.

Great people, each and every one... except Al.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*What most of*

HC56 said.. ecept the flying part... it was a great time had by all, even for a non fish catching like myself... even for my bro, whose first time to the OBX.. and he's already sign up for next year... ..

ps.. no bbq short ribs next year... the neighbors have found out why all the dogs were missing...


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Dang AC,I heard on the news that for some reason,the local SPCAs were running low on adoptable pets this year ...Ya'll have anything to do with this?? .....btw,how did ya get all the hair off the Collies?   ....the R


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Also,I only have good things to say about guys with green Heines ..........the R


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

If only you guys could see the video I shot...I'm laughing so hard my sides hurt. After viewing it I can only conclude three things: 1) We are all drunken fools 2) Al is a natural comedian 3) This might be the best party on the East Coast.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Flea, what ever you do don't post that thing on the internet, it could wreck everything.

But, I agree with your 3 thoughts. Drunkin fools are what make good parties, at least when it freezing outside.

Maybe next year I'll do beer holders instead of tee-shirts.


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow, what a bunch of FHB'S youall are. Putting faces and handles and names together keeps me mixed up. First time I have ever had a Oyster with a side of crab all in one shell. At least I was not the only one skunked. Hat smoked blue was great along with 'tater salad, and Flea the shirt made it perfect. Since I have moved to the Outer Banks I'm sure I will be fishin with most of you guys more and more.'Member the sandy side goes out.
longcast


----------

